# No resistance



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 21, 2002)

Question:-

If an opponent is charging you, and you happen to turn, intercept 

and catch them with a shoulder throw with a leg sweep, what do 

you do to guide them on your circular path to the floor if their 

momentum is still carrying them off your intended path, this might 

even pull you off balance. 

Obvioulsly the aim is no resistance so do you let go and let them 

crumple in a corner?

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

This issue is also being discussed here.


----------

